# How to train Calfs without a machine?



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Apologies for asking the same question again, but the last two threads got deleted before I could read responses.

So, I have joined a new gym. Nuffield Health Centre in London as its now half price, down to £60. A lot of cash I know but close to work with good facilities.

The gym doesn't have a calf machine, where you stand and lift your toes.

Can anyone recommend any other ways to train calfs, with no machine.


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

sit off the edge of a bench, put a plate or 2 ontop your lap, then lift up and down using your calves

smith machine- stand in it with the bar on your shoulders, then lift yourself up and down just using calves, i put a 20kg plate on the floor and put my toes on that, so that i can stretch the calf further on the way down


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One legged calf raises done on a step, holding a dumbell to add weight.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> One legged calf raises done on a step, holding a dumbell to add weight.


 So stand on a small step, and lift all body weight with on calf at a time, hold weight to increase weight if required ?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Leg Press, slide seat all the way back then toes on the edge and press away, can do the same with Hack Squat machine, and as stated a smith machine . i find all of these give better calf development over a calf machine.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Eddias said:


> Leg Press, slide seat all the way back then toes on the edge and press away, can do the same with Hack Squat machine, and as stated a smith machine . i find all of these give better calf development over a calf machine.


 The leg press idea sounds good, just have it at a real low weight I'm assuming as its a big bit of kit to move with just calfs


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sams said:


> So stand on a small step, and lift all body weight with on calf at a time, hold weight to increase weight if required ?


 Yes. This allows you to get a good stretch at the bottom i.e. full ROM. Don't do too much the first time if you haven't trained calves for a while, or you'll find just walking the following day pretty painful!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Sams £60 a month and they dont have a calf machine?

for £60 a month I expect a fu**ing blowjob on entry


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Balance a barbell on your back, as though you was squatting, now with your stronger hand, hold onto something for balance and step on a surface, that allows you to simply perform a standing calf raise. I do this in a squat rack and raise on 1 and on the other I hold onto it for balance, works a treat. you can as previously mentioned perform toe presses on the leg press.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> now half price, down* to £60.*


 Surely you mean half price, down *from *£60


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Surely you mean half price, down *from *£60


 its London mate,. gyms regularly above £100.

Nuffield in Moorgate is £110 pm,

Virgin Active £140 + joining fee for 12m contract or £205 for rolling monthly contract

https://www.virginactive.co.uk/clubs/bank/membership


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> Balance a barbell on your back, as though you was squatting, now with your stronger hand, hold onto something for balance and step on a surface, that allows you to simply perform a standing calf raise. I do this in a squat rack and raise on 1 and on the other I hold onto it for balance, works a treat.


 Is that doing both legs together? You very likely need more weight but I think for many my one legged dumbbell suggestion could well be a better option as it will require less skill/balance? Bear in mind doing them one legged adds half your bodyweight of load to the trained leg even before you pick a dumbbell up.

I'm thinking controlled, higher rep sets here, not relying on a bounce out of the bottom to lift heavier weight.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> its London mate,. gyms regularly above £100.
> 
> Nuffield in Moorgate is £110 pm,
> 
> ...


 puregym is 35 quid a month in london.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is that doing both legs together? You very likely need more weight but I think for many my one legged dumbbell suggestion could well be a better option as it will require less skill/balance? Bear in mind doing them one legged adds half your bodyweight of load to the trained leg even before you pick a dumbbell up.
> 
> I'm thinking controlled, higher rep sets here, not relying on a bounce out of the bottom to lift heavier weight.


 Yes, that's working both together. that depends on how you opt to train calfes, I was listening to Dave Crosslands stance, just the other day, good video. I'm going to implement low rep ranges, with more weight, as well as AMRAP working sets. I usually do 5 x 25 - 50 rep sets, this way in a controlled manner, going for the burn and make sure to get full extension, right up onto my tip toes for a pause. no bouncing. no not engaging the muscle. if you wanted to be a minimalist about it, you could even do them outside on a 20kg plate. yeah, you have to balance yourself, as of course, when doing working sets, body momentum is obviously shifting, throwing you that bit off balance, but if you just even touch a wall with fingertips or hold onto something, you can balance yourself really well and accordingly.

Throw a barbell on your back, stood in front of a wall (let's say) step on anything you can to perform a full calf raise on, for a full extension, up & down, now touch the wall with fingertips, whilst holding onto the barbell with your opposing weaker hand. very simple and effective. I do them on 1 part of a squat rack and it's the exact equivalent of a calf raise machine only some added stabilisation is required. even a street curb is perfect to perform them on imo.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sams said:


> The leg press idea sounds good, just have it at a real low weight I'm assuming as its a big bit of kit to move with just calfs


 Yep small weights and keep it under control till you get the hang of it, get a great stretch at the bottom of the movement


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Sams £60 a month and they dont have a calf machine?
> 
> for £60 a month I expect a fu**ing blowjob on entry





Major Eyeswater said:


> Surely you mean half price, down *from *£60





JohhnyC said:


> its London mate,. gyms regularly above £100.
> 
> Nuffield in Moorgate is £110 pm,
> 
> ...


 Yeah its really expensive.

But it is the Nuffield in Moorgate. Its 60 on a rolling contract with £10 joining fee.

Got the rate as a mate works there.

Its no where near good as the two gyms I used in Essex when I lived there, banging house tunes being blasted out, loads equipment and every one with same mind set. I miss them proper gyms.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> Throw a barbell on your back, stood in front of a wall (let's say) step on anything you can to perform a full calf raise on, for a full extension, up & down, now touch the wall with fingertips, whilst holding onto the barbell with your opposing weaker hand. very simple and effective. I do them on 1 part of a squat rack and it's the exact equivalent of a calf raise machine only some added stabilisation is required. even a street curb is perfect to perform them on imo.


 I totally get that it can work but personally I think I'd struggle balancing are barbell supported with one hand, in part I guess as I low bar squat and so I'm never really comfortable with a bar higher up as I guess you have in mind.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I totally get that it can work but personally I think I'd struggle balancing are barbell supported with one hand, in part I guess as I low bar squat and so I'm never really comfortable with a bar higher up as I guess you have in mind.


 It's pretty easy mate, especially with a strong shelf.

Look at Bradley Martyn, vids of him squat 180kg with no hands at all. you literally slap it on and just holding 1 end keeps it firmly placed on your back. if you're not comfortable with high bar, you probably wouldn't be comfortable with this nack lol.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sams said:


> Yeah its really expensive.
> 
> But it is the Nuffield in Moorgate. Its 60 on a rolling contract with £10 joining fee.
> 
> ...


 that's a great rate for moorgate!

Hard to find a gym that's convenience and cheap in London. too far and you eats too up too much time out of your day or packed, like the council gyms


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> that's a great rate for moorgate!
> 
> Hard to find a gym that's convenience and cheap in London. too far and you eats too up too much time out of your day or packed, like the council gyms


 Yeah can't complain.

Get some lovely bits of cnut in there as well, so win win


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Prowler/sled sprints with heavy loading will see your baby cows grow better than any of these gay time under tension ideas


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Seeing this bumped reminds me I don't think anyone mentioned doing a mix of straight-legged and knee-flexed exercises:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/training-the-calves.html/


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

£60 a month and no calf machine? lol

Just fvcking lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> puregym is 35 quid a month in london.


 LOL! I'm paying a tenner a month for my Puregym membership and I only live half an hour down the M2 from London


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a plastic step, use it on the Smith machine with the bar on your back as you would when squatting and stand on step and work calves.

Never actually worked calves directly, always seemed to hit them with squats and deads, always had big legs from cycling in my younger years though.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> LOL! I'm paying a tenner a month for my Puregym membership and I only live half an hour down the M2 from London


 oh i pay 10 quid cause i dont live in pricey-city


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No machine? Hold a weight and go up on your toes, or sit down, put a weight across your knees, and go up on your toes. It isn't complicated.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Donkey calfs raises or

Hold the dumbbells while standing and raise your calfs. or

Leg presses can be used for calf raises as well or

As Mingter suggested.


----------

